# 180 miles!!!



## bloom (Mar 30, 2015)

So I get a ping a while ago. After putting in the wrong address I finally pick these two guys up at a local hotel. I ask them for a destination address and he gives me an address that is not in my town. I tell him that I cannot find it and ask him where it is. He says, "Indianapolis". I am in central Illinois. That is a 180 mile one way trip. What the ****. So I politely decline and cancel the trip. This ever happen to anyone else?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I did a 110 mile trip once.


----------



## bloom (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok, maybe I'm wrong here.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Depends on the rate. If I was an LA driver at 90 cents a mile, no way. Let them catch a cab.

But then again I wouldn't drive in LA at all for 90 cents a mile, so I wouldn't have got the ping in the first place.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

I dont mind the distance if you have the time but how far until you are back in Illinois and can start Ubering again? If it is 2 hours before you reach state line then I would have asked for compensation for the 2 hours. Explain you will have dead miles on the way back since you are not authorized to Uber in a different state.


----------



## bloom (Mar 30, 2015)

It would have been close to a 6 hour round trip. I emailed uber and gave them a heads up just in case they complained. They replied immediately stating they they are attempting to educate riders and applied a $5 fee tof my account.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

bloom said:


> It would have been close to a 6 hour round trip. I emailed uber and gave them a heads up just in case they complained. They replied immediately stating they they are attempting to educate riders and applied a $5 fee tof my account.


Uber educating pax? BwAaaa! They could inform them not to bring red solo cups with alcohol in our cars for one. Ticket for you as driver.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

I drive taxi so my metric is a bit different. On a good night, I would hope to exceed 50% metered miles. If you do a 180 mile run, 360 round trip. You are guaranteed 50% "metered" miles. For me, that would be about a $407 fare. Even if you need to drive back empty with no chance of running a fare or thirty, you just ran 180 paid miles. I suppose, under Uber's system, if you leave on such a run and the rates in town start to surge like crazy..... well shit happens.

The long and the short of it is, at least as a taxi driver would be concerned, that you drive home empty just doesn't mean that much. That is going to be almost how it works out most nights even if you stay in your town. I do ask for any tolls from pax for both directions, beyond that, I can't charge them for anything other than the meter. As far as tips go, on a five dollar ride, I expect anywhere from three to five bucks for a tip. On a $400 ride, I don't expect much more for a tip......$20 bucks if I'm lucky. If a run is on some sort of an airline voucher, the airline gives us a small gratuity, thse passengers fail to tip 50% of the time. 

If it's an easy drive, the weather is good, I know the area I'm heading, usually, I'd be up for lapping the gravy. Sometimes it's easier to stay in town sometimes it's easier to go long. When I was a new driver, a friend told me not to micromanage too much, it all comes out in the wash.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I would have done the trip if it was at least 2.50/mile. Less then that forget it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I drive taxi so my metric is a bit different. On a good night, I would hope to exceed 50% metered miles. If you do a 180 mile run, 360 round trip. You are guaranteed 50% "metered" miles. For me, that would be about a $407 fare. Even if you need to drive back empty with no chance of running a fare or thirty, you just ran 180 paid miles. I suppose, under Uber's system, if you leave on such a run and the rates in town start to surge like crazy..... well shit happens.
> 
> The long and the short of it is, at least as a taxi driver would be concerned, that you drive home empty just doesn't mean that much. That is going to be almost how it works out most nights even if you stay in your town. I do ask for any tolls from pax for both directions, beyond that, I can't charge them for anything other than the meter. As far as tips go, on a five dollar ride, I expect anywhere from three to five bucks for a tip. On a $400 ride, I don't expect much more for a tip......$20 bucks if I'm lucky. If a run is on some sort of an airline voucher, the airline gives us a small gratuity, thse passengers fail to tip 50% of the time.
> 
> If it's an easy drive, the weather is good, I know the area I'm heading, usually, I'd be up for lapping the gravy. Sometimes it's easier to stay in town sometimes it's easier to go long. When I was a new driver, a friend told me not to micromanage too much, it all comes out in the wash.


Nice insight.

I'm totally stealing that Lapping Up The Gravy thing...


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

For about 5-6 hours of driving I'd get $179 at my rates without surge. Too low.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Uber educating pax? BwAaaa! They could inform them not to bring red solo cups with alcohol in our cars for one. Ticket for you as driver.


lol, what are these red solo cups, I've seen other drivers posting in other threads.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> I had a request as Uber Plus to go LA to Palm Springs. That would've been my longest (about 5 hrs to and back), but i had to turn it down because of a scheduling conflict (had a meeting set). But I totally would've done it otherwise.
> 
> It's interesting to note that Lyft imposes a quite tight cap on the length of a trip. I think can't exceed $120 or so. Obviously, as payment processor, they want to limit their liability if the payment for a larger amount bounces (they would still be on the hook towards you).
> Uber, credit to them, doesn't have a max stage distance. But yeah, deadmiles on the return will eventually limit what you'd be willing to drive away from home base.


Why would you be so concerned about the dead miles? Assume the rate you is reasonable enough that you are comfortable driving for UberX that evening. Are you likely to have a 180 metered miles in a ten hour shift staying local? Driving for Uber, you aren't so much trading lots of tip money by staying local for benefit of that one long ride. In that sense, it is a fair exchange.

If paid miles is way high relative to the norm for a typical shift, unpaid miles seems not very important. I would have guessed they typical Uber driver would be hesitant for the simple fact that by committing to a long run, they pass up on a possible surge.

I suppose my feeling is that the same rate/mile that wouldn't let me go on an easy out of town run, surely woldn't be good enough for me to run local either. I get better gas mileage on the open road and so on.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm sure a Chicago cab driver would be down for that if it wasn't too late in his shift. It's 1.5x meter past the city limits, so 180 miles out of town pays like 270 with 90 dead miles coming back, so it's effectively 75% paid miles. $486 ($1.80 x 180 x 1.5) + $3.25 flag pull + $1 for the second guy + $0.20 for every 36s of waiting time if any. Plus most of it's easy freeway miles. Better gas mileage than driving in the city plus less wear on the car per mile and less time per mile since most of the trip will be at 70mph+.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Another benefit to going out of town: suppose you run 33-40 calls in 10 or 12 hours driving UberX. That accounts for a buck a call. If you spend that entire time on the road doing one long call........ X is only going to grab one buck's worth of safe driver's fees. That difference is likely to be your fuel costs.

Promise of a surge aside, given the lack of tipping involved...... so long as it's worth your time to Uber-On, what am I missing from the equation that so many Xers are hesitant to go out of town?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Another benefit to going out of town: suppose you run 33-40 calls in 10 or 12 hours driving UberX. That accounts for a buck a call. If you spend that entire time on the road doing one long call........ X is only going to grab one buck's worth of safe driver's fees. That difference is likely to be your fuel costs.
> 
> Promise of a surge aside, given the lack of tipping involved...... so long as it's worth your time to Uber-On, what am I missing from the equation that so many Xers are hesitant to go out of town?


 It boils down to the rate/mile. I don't think anyone who drives in cities where the rate is less then $1/mile and no surge would do it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

zandor said:


> I'm sure a Chicago cab driver would be down for that if it wasn't too late in his shift. It's 1.5x meter past the city limits, so 180 miles out of town pays like 270 with 90 dead miles coming back, so it's effectively 75% paid miles. $486 ($1.80 x 180 x 1.5) + $3.25 flag pull + $1 for the second guy + $0.20 for every 36s of waiting time if any. Plus most of it's easy freeway miles. Better gas mileage than driving in the city plus less wear on the car per mile and less time per mile since most of the trip will be at 70mph+.


I would see it as a paid vacation in the sense that from that moment until I hand in the keys, barring trouble, I know what I will make that night. there would be no guess work after that. With luck, the timing is right and maybe you get back in time for bar rush or an airport call or two to bring you home and pay your fuel.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lidman said:


> It boils down to the rate/mile. I don't think anyone who drives in cities where the rate is less then $1/mile and no surge would do it.


Right on. I wouldn't argue that. My thought is that for that rate, I wouldn't be driving at all.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've done a 150~ mile trip. Solid fare.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm with the others: depends on your local rates.









I did the math and you would have grossed about $29 an hour (6 hours). Uber takes 20% as you prob already know. The fare would have $176 minus $35 Uber fee for about $140 which would net you about $23 an hour.

Everyone check my math.

Your call. I make about $35 an hour in my area...but rent and expenses are high for us Cali dwellers.

One bonus would be highway miles vs. stop and go miles.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

bloom said:


> So I get a ping a while ago. After putting in the wrong address I finally pick these two guys up at a local hotel. I ask them for a destination address and he gives me an address that is not in my town. I tell him that I cannot find it and ask him where it is. He says, "Indianapolis". I am in central Illinois. That is a 180 mile one way trip. What the ****. So I politely decline and cancel the trip. This ever happen to anyone else?


Was it surge?


----------



## bloom (Mar 30, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> Was it surge?


No, never surges here.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lidman said:


> lol, what are these red solo cups, I've seen other drivers posting in other threads.


One of those things it's better not to know


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bonnaroo5 said:


> I'm with the others: depends on your local rates.
> View attachment 6576
> 
> 
> ...


He said Central Illinois. Don't know what the rates are there.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Intercity trips don’t work anywhere. You’d be living in Indy for two weeks waiting for someone to want to go to Illinois. BEST possible case, someone wants to go to San Diego from LA, it’ll still be many dozens of rides before you catch someone wanting that long of a ride back up the 5. Really gonna sleep in your car in a rest stop? You’re usually shitting yourself getting even a few miles out of your city.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

troubleinrivercity said:


> Really gonna sleep in your car in a rest stop?


Small potatoes. Some drivers sleep in their car every night.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The current cab company I contract for charges 3.00/mile. That would be like the equivalence of driving uber/lyft at 1.50/mile with no dead miles, if it were a lengthy out of town trip.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I would do it any day. With one exception:if I know it will be past my bed time and I will not be able to drive safe, I would not do it.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

80% paid miles would be fabulous by my standards. I doubt I have ever achieved that. You wouldn't need a long trip to be at a high surge rate, I would think if it booked at a rate close to what you would hope all your trips averaged out to on a typical evening, something along those lines, you would be fine.

I must admit, I fear the thought of having a need to micromanage around rate surges. I am the type that would obsess over that kind of stop go stop go kind of thing, I figure there's already enough of that in what we do. It would give me anxiety.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Lidman said:


> The current cab company I contract for charges 3.00/mile. That would be like the equivalence of driving uber/lyft at 1.50/mile with no dead miles, if it were a lengthy out of town trip.


Well, it's twice the rate that's sure enough. $3.00/mile is solid. How do you divide the mile? We are .30 1/7 mile and $2.10 at the flag drop.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I would do it any day. With one exception:if I know it will be past my bed time and I will not be able to drive safe, I would not do it.


I try to be helpful to the dispatcher when I can. If it is a slow or shitty night I will gladly take one for the team. The company I work for has paid office people who run couriers, answer phones, do paper work, change headlights, run luggage from the airlines. If a shit ass $5 call comes in on the edge of our service area, the dispatchers will try to run an office person, or a paid employee to run that call in place of a leased driver.

Often enough, drivers wind up having to run a shit call. If a dispatcher can't make it up to you on that shift, (often it's a driver about to be done, whose income is certain), they file that away. There have been nights where our coverage is quite thin and I have been able to adjust my start time or go home and take a power nap so I could run a nice out of town call.

That is one thing I would very much miss from my current gig versus enmeshing myself with Travis' ego. If my shift starts at 5, but I routinely come in at four....... it is going to pay off. If a trip to NYC is scheduled around my start time, there is a hell of a good chance they will call me and ask me if I'm interested and if so to have my shit together and be early. During the times of the year where we run out of town often, they keep track of who has gone out and who is still waiting their turn.

It isn't bad....... I did almost miss a 170 mile courier run Easter Sunday by way of an extended piss break. Now that I think about it, that ****er didn't call me.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

bloom said:


> So I get a ping a while ago. After putting in the wrong address I finally pick these two guys up at a local hotel. I ask them for a destination address and he gives me an address that is not in my town. I tell him that I cannot find it and ask him where it is. He says, "Indianapolis". I am in central Illinois. That is a 180 mile one way trip. What the ****. So I politely decline and cancel the trip. This ever happen to anyone else?


This is an opportunity to go "off UBER"
"I'm sorry, UBER doesn't operate trips of that sort. And since they don't, then I'm actually not breaking any UBER policy to offer you the trip. This is a commercial car with full permits and for hire insurance. So I can offer you a safe and professional service today. The price is $480.00. Will that be cash or credit?"


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lidman said:


> lol, what are these red solo cups, I've seen other drivers posting in other threads.












Listen to the song. http://www.goldderby.com/candidates/red-solo-cup.html


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Depends on the rate and your vehicle, 1:1 paid to dead is a no go in most markets without any surge, particularly for the average car.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

If you have a car with good MPG, this might be a money maker.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Right on. I wouldn't argue that. My thought is that for that rate, I wouldn't be driving at all.


Was thinking the same thing. If you wouldn't take the long run at that rate why take the short one? Unless you were trying to get back INTO town. I could see that.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Was thinking the same thing. If you wouldn't take the long run at that rate why take the short one? Unless you were trying to get back INTO town. I could see that.


Because of the forced 1:1 dead miles on the long run.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I would take that ride in a heartbeat. Provided I didn't have any obligations within next few hours. I wish uber had an option where a driver can opt in for these kind of trips.


----------



## CardinalFanSPI (Feb 16, 2015)

Man, I don't know... as another central Illinois driver, I might have taken that. That would've been about $325.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I used to have a periodic ride from Vegas to North Hollywood, Ca. 
We used to have to stop off at Exit 1 at the border to check in with the Highway Patrol to say that we were coming into the state. 
Charge for a one way 240 mile trip was $2,300.00 in a stretch, and we had to keep in touch with dispatch once per hour... a cardinal rule for trips like that. 
Since States in the north east are so small and in the mid-west some cities are so close to the next states' border, they should have a special rate schedule. 
Like, how unusual could it possibly be for an Uber ride from NYC to Connecticut? 
I"ve driven from LAX to San Diego a couple of times and it wasn't worth it at all for me.


----------



## bloom (Mar 30, 2015)

CardinalFanSPI said:


> Man, I don't know... as another central Illinois driver, I might have taken that. That would've been about $325.


Yea, looking back now, I probably should have done it. It really took me by surprise and if it was on a weekend, it would have been easier to do. Are you in b/n?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

bloom said:


> That is a 180 mile one way trip.


bloom welcome to the forum!
I don't think you're going to see a more lucrative fare any time soon!
That's 180 miles on Interstate 74.









At your current rate of $1.65/Mile + $0.20/Minute it's about a $335 fare.



zandor said:


> I'm sure a Chicago cab driver would be down for that if it wasn't too late in his shift. It's 1.5x meter past the city limits,


I'd actually do that fare on a flat rate of $300, paid upfront.


----------



## bloom (Mar 30, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> bloom welcome to the forum!
> I don't think you're going to see a more lucrative fare any time soon!
> That's 180 miles on Interstate 74.
> View attachment 6614
> ...


It would have been but also there was something a little "off" about these guys. And I didn't have my "protection" with me which was a little unsettling.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

bloom said:


> It would have been but also there was something a little "off" about these guys. And I didn't have my "protection" with me which was a little unsettling.


Good job...always go with your gut feelings...no matter how lucrative a fare!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

bloom said:


> So I get a ping a while ago. After putting in the wrong address I finally pick these two guys up at a local hotel. I ask them for a destination address and he gives me an address that is not in my town. I tell him that I cannot find it and ask him where it is. He says, "Indianapolis". I am in central Illinois. That is a 180 mile one way trip. What the ****. So I politely decline and cancel the trip. This ever happen to anyone else?


I would've done it at Boston rates of $2 + $1.20. With my lg sedan I 'll get 32 mpg highway on the way back.... much cheaper overhead than city drives. I also would most likely get a pax about 10 mi outside of boston who's going into the city.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

In the taxi world, such a ride would be seen as having a winning scratch off lottery ticket. It is incredible to me that Uber Algebra makes it so that this is anything other than a no brainer. Assuming the pax aren't shifty. In that sense, having trouble in a taxi, particularly one that is out of its normal range, the car really sticks out. In an Uber vehicle, is something happens between you and your passengers, you aren't likely to quite as easy to spot.......

Bottom line: if you are working an industry where a 180 paid mile run can be a losing bet, something isn't right.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Huberis said:


> Bottom line: if you are working an industry where a 180 paid mile run can be a losing bet, something isn't right.


No one said that this ride was a losing bet at $1.65/mile + $.20/minute. bloom declined because


bloom said:


> there was something a little "off" about these guys.


 and he went correctly went with his gut feeling.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Bonnaroo5 said:


> I'm with the others: depends on your local rates.
> View attachment 6576
> 
> 
> ...


I will say that $23/hour is similar to Courier Services. Drive your own car, pick up medical stuff, transport small packages, etc.
Not necessarily great pay, but fairly mindless and WAY easier on your car.

Boston Rates = 180 miles + 2.5 hour driving time = $197 fare, so $40/hour (totally worth it)


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> No one said that this ride was a losing bet at $1.65/mile + $.20/minute. bloom declined because
> and he went correctly went with his gut feeling.


How do we know he was correct?
Sounds like he lost $260. At $43/hour!

Uber would have paid him, regardless of if he drove out of state. I understand the possible liability issues, but I think we can all agree that Uber is shady on that no matter what.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> How do we know he was correct?
> Sounds like he lost $260. At $43/hour!
> 
> Uber would have paid him, regardless of if he drove out of state. I understand the possible liability issues, but I think we can all agree that Uber is shady on that no matter what.


bloom didn't get a good vibe from these guys. That's the main reason he cancelled the ride. He went with his gut feeling on it, and that is the correct thing to do...especially in case of this particular ride...You don't wanna be stuck in your car for 3 hours with guys that are giving off wrong vibes from the get go.

This would've been ~$335 ride at his rates.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> bloom didn't get a good vibe from these guys. That's the main reason he cancelled the ride. He went with his gut feeling on it, and that is the correct thing to do...especially in case of this particular ride...You don't wanna be stuck in your car for 3 hours with guys that are giving off wrong vibes from the get go.
> 
> This would've been ~$335 ride at his rates.


$335 Pre-Uber I think.

I guess go with your gut, don't want to get killed. But I don't really worry about that kind of stuff, especially if I am driving strangers around in the middle of the night anyhow.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Ya never know though.... the drug dealer who I drove around boston for 2 hrs to... "drop some stuff off for friends".....turned out to be a really nice guy and gave me a little tip. .....LOL...


----------



## JohnMac (Feb 24, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> I used to have a periodic ride from Vegas to North Hollywood, Ca.
> We used to have to stop off at Exit 1 at the border to check in with the Highway Patrol to say that we were coming into the state.
> Charge for a one way 240 mile trip was $2,300.00 in a stretch, and we had to keep in touch with dispatch once per hour... a cardinal rule for trips like that.
> Since States in the north east are so small and in the mid-west some cities are so close to the next states' border, they should have a special rate schedule.
> ...


Sweet Jesus, he could've taken a chartered private jet for that price.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

True story... 

A friend of a friend of a friend works for a limo company. He had a client charter a limo for a week long trip from chicago to Florida. The driver got to stay for a week in Florida. How much he got paid I have no idea. The reason they took a limo all this way is because someone in the family is afraid of flying.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I drive taxi so my metric is a bit different. On a good night, I would hope to exceed 50% metered miles. If you do a 180 mile run, 360 round trip. You are guaranteed 50% "metered" miles. For me, that would be about a $407 fare. Even if you need to drive back empty with no chance of running a fare or thirty, you just ran 180 paid miles. I suppose, under Uber's system, if you leave on such a run and the rates in town start to surge like crazy..... well shit happens.
> 
> The long and the short of it is, at least as a taxi driver would be concerned, that you drive home empty just doesn't mean that much. That is going to be almost how it works out most nights even if you stay in your town. I do ask for any tolls from pax for both directions, beyond that, I can't charge them for anything other than the meter. As far as tips go, on a five dollar ride, I expect anywhere from three to five bucks for a tip. On a $400 ride, I don't expect much more for a tip......$20 bucks if I'm lucky. If a run is on some sort of an airline voucher, the airline gives us a small gratuity, thse passengers fail to tip 50% of the time.
> 
> If it's an easy drive, the weather is good, I know the area I'm heading, usually, I'd be up for lapping the gravy. Sometimes it's easier to stay in town sometimes it's easier to go long. When I was a new driver, a friend told me not to micromanage too much, it all comes out in the wash.


Problem is that with 1x Uber rates, you need to be much more efficient with the miles since you're making less than half of cab fare to begin with after commissions, and the miles are going on your own personal vehicle, not a cab that you leased from a company and don't have to worry about depreciation and maintenance on.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll take the long rides all day. If there's a guarantee there, could have made even more on the way back driving empty.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I would do it as XL


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JohnMac said:


> Sweet Jesus, he could've taken a chartered private jet for that price.


^^^
Wellllll, you see, it's like this. 
These two guys would come into town and stay a day and never brought any luggage.... just a carry-on. 
They always left with a rolling suitcase that was about as big as a steamer trunk. 
I don't have any dogs to sniff the luggage like at the airport. 
I never asked.... they never said anything except for a lot of lively banter on the way back to L.A. 
I always keep my trap shut about things like that and everything works out for the best.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> I'll take the long rides all day. If there's a guarantee there, could have made even more on the way back driving empty.


Not him being in a different state.


----------



## JohnMac (Feb 24, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Wellllll, you see, it's like this.
> These two guys would come into town and stay a day and never brought any luggage.... just a carry-on.
> They always left with a rolling suitcase that was about as big as a steamer trunk.
> ...


Ohhhh. The plot thickens...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Not him being in a different state.


^^^
Correctamundo...


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

180 x $2.20 = $396
At least 3 hours driving: 180 minutes x $.55 = $99
+ $7
- 25% = $125.5
- Mileage/depreciation (just call it .55/mile for simplicity) = $99 x 2 (dead miles) 

Total take on black in my area: $178.50

I'd probably do it, especially since my mileage/depreciation is nowhere near that high.


----------



## JohninTampa (Mar 26, 2015)

I would take it and log back on when I hit the State line


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Huberis said:


> If you do a 180 mile run, 360 round trip. You are guaranteed 50% "metered" miles. For me, that would be about a $407 fare. Even if you need to drive back empty with no chance of running a fare or thirty, you just ran 180 paid miles.


Yeah... that ride under Uber (no surge) would only have been about $190 ($0.90/mile + $0.15/min).. for 6 hours of driving and 360 total miles on your car.
Hard to justify in comparison. Not being able to drive in other states or cities adds to the problem of long hauls like that.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Another benefit to going out of town: suppose you run 33-40 calls in 10 or 12 hours driving UberX. That accounts for a buck a call. If you spend that entire time on the road doing one long call........ X is only going to grab one buck's worth of safe driver's fees. That difference is likely to be your fuel costs.


ALMOST a good point... *close but no cigar*.
Driver's don't keep the SRF. It's collected and then paid to Uber.
In other words, the SRF is a non-issue as far as profit goes.

HOWEVER,* take your same correct logic and apply it to the BASE FARE*
($1.20 in my market)
and if you give up 30 rides because you're on one long trip, then you have to consider"
1 base fare ($1.20) vs. 30 base fares ($36.00).


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> ALMOST a good point... *close but no cigar*.
> Driver's don't keep the SRF. It's collected and then paid to Uber.
> In other words, the SRF is a non-issue as far as profit goes.
> 
> ...


How so? If you do one [email protected] 180 charged miles, that is $1 for the SRF for the entire 180 paid miles that would go to Uber's coffer. I think it would be difficult for any driver to drive 180 charged miles in even a 12 hour trip if he or she stayed local. If you stay local, the point is that you would run, instead of one call, you might do what 30-40 calls in ten or twelve hours time, charge for fewer miles......... and you are going to pay Uber $1 dollar for each of those calls.

I completely understand your reason for pointing out the base fare that comes with each ride. I tend to discount that for the reason that from what i read, drivers seem get run across town for five dollar calls a bit more than they should. Assume that the ride I ran out of town was at a fare rate, one I would be content with - period. If I do stay in town to drive, from what I can tell, if I'm in a market where it 1x is.90, I'm going offline when the rates fall (probably). If a driver stays in town, is it the promise of the $1.20 base fare that motivates them and encourages them to accept the ping or is it the promise of the Uber ticker tape rise and fall of rates?

I'm not pleased with how i am expressing this...... If you stay, you aren't concerned about the base rate, you watch the rates surge, it's a gamble. Assuming you took the run to Flint Michigan at a reasonable rate (can't do it for chump change) you will make up the loss in base fares.

Good grief, this is my weekend and I can barely rub two brain cells together......


----------



## waker81 (Dec 15, 2014)

bloom said:


> So I get a ping a while ago. After putting in the wrong address I finally pick these two guys up at a local hotel. I ask them for a destination address and he gives me an address that is not in my town. I tell him that I cannot find it and ask him where it is. He says, "Indianapolis". I am in central Illinois. That is a 180 mile one way trip. What the ****. So I politely decline and cancel the trip. This ever happen to anyone else?


You would net $177 - do you net more than $29.50 per hour in central Illinois driving X on a normal night? would do that trip anytime....


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

180 miles is a very long trip. My 3 longest trips from LAX have been: 120 miles to Palm Springs = $150. 110 miles to North San Diego = $140. 100 miles to Santa Barbara = $125. All with the crappy L.A. UBERX per mile rate. The Palm Springs ride came in at 3 A.M. at LAX. It became a God-Awful 5 hour round trip because I hit morning traffic coming back into L.A. I had already done 5 LAX pickups and was at $124 gross. Since my daily goal is $160 gross, I went back for another. Little did I know the "Palm Springs Surprise" was waiting for me. It pushed my gross to $273 for the shift. The 500 miles driven that day is my all time UBER record in over one and a half years. I know, I know, glutton for punishment.


----------



## HolidayFriday (3 mo ago)

I need to get a ride from Tonopah Nevada to Sacramento California. It's about six hours, maybe 275 to 300 miles. Would anyone do it?


----------



## LAndreas (Feb 27, 2015)

HolidayFriday said:


> I need to get a ride from Tonopah Nevada to Sacramento California. It's about six hours, maybe 275 to 300 miles. Would anyone do it?


There are area-specific forums on here.

Maybe post to a NV forum? That will get more eyeballs for whom such an offer could make sense.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Lidman said:


> lol, what are these red solo cups, I've seen other drivers posting in other threads.


To go cups from bars. If you were being facetious I didn’t catch it. More usual are the translucent white solo cups.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> There are area-specific forums on here.
> 
> Maybe post to a NV forum? That will get more eyeballs for whom such an offer could make sense.


Dude signed up to post to a 7+ year old thread. Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

bloom said:


> So I get a ping a while ago. After putting in the wrong address I finally pick these two guys up at a local hotel. I ask them for a destination address and he gives me an address that is not in my town. I tell him that I cannot find it and ask him where it is. He says, "Indianapolis". I am in central Illinois. That is a 180 mile one way trip. What the ****. So I politely decline and cancel the trip. This ever happen to anyone else?










guber never pays fairly for mutiple hundred mile trips. Last time I did a 100 miles outta town qe cancelled the trip an they paid me 120 cash. Its not worth driving on app long distances.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Soldiering said:


> View attachment 681101
> guber never pays fairly for mutiple hundred mile trips. Last time I did a 100 miles outta town qe cancelled the trip an they paid me 120 cash. Its not worth driving on app long distances.


The person you replied to has not even visited this forum in over 7 years.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I would need about...

$400 up front (before the wheels roll) in a taxi to take a 3 hour 180 mile trip that would amount to half my day.

For uber i'd need about $300 to factor in the true costs of that many miles.

X rates in my town would pay out about... eh..

$100-120

Not even joking... I've seen an Orlando-miami fare come in at just over $100 which is 231 miles.


These types of stories are spreading as more markets hit rock bottom below being worth doing rates. The worst part is that the customers would pay the extra $100-150 rather than have half a dozen or more drivers ditch them over a period of 2 hours.

One of my taxi driver friends had a trip out to miami this week from the airport. after X drivers refused to take the couple they walked over to the taxis and got a ride no questions asked from the first driver. My buddy thought that their Loui Vuitton luggage made for OK enough collateral that He could trust them enough to run the meter to the cruise terminal down there.

UberX was $250 with 6 refused drivers, the taxi ride was $500. The customers told my buddy they would have paid more on uber for the ride and couldn't understand what the F was going on.


----------



## HolidayFriday (3 mo ago)

...


----------



## HolidayFriday (3 mo ago)

LAndreas said:


> There are area-specific forums on here.
> 
> Maybe post to a NV forum? That will get more eyeballs for whom such an offer could make sense.


Thank you.

By the way, did you know that Greyhound does the trip for $60, but it takes twenty-three hours. Twenty-three hours. It should take six.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

HolidayFriday said:


> Thank you.
> 
> By the way, did you know that Greyhound does the trip for $60, but it takes twenty-three hours. Twenty-three hours. It should take six.


Who knows. Doesn’t change the fact you reopened a 7 year old thread, you are in the middle of nowhere and Uber probably isn’t in the area.


----------

